# اللهجة الكويتية: يحسدون ظهر



## makala

سلام

ما معنى "يحسدون ظهر"؟


فيه كل الصفات .. والبهاء والحلات
 وان حضر بالبنات .. يحسدونه ظهر
 كل شايا لطيف .. مثل غصن رهيف
 وإن تدلع ظريف .. كتف وردف وخصر


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن الظهر هنا بمعنى النهار ، أي يحسدونه نهارا وليس ليلا ، كناية عن العلن في مقابل الحسد سرا .


----------

